# Lake Blanche, Lilian, and Florence



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

Hiked up to Lake Blanche on Sunday with a friend. It was a little cloudy, and we had our fingers crossed it wouldn't rain. It is a pretty good jaunt up the mountain, and it wasn't the best choice for our first real hike of the year, but we made it up. This is some of the most beautiful country in Utah IMO. We stopped to admire the scenery and have lunch. There were quite a few people up there, but no one else fishing. After lunch I started throwing out a brass 
Blue Fox and quickly had a small brookie in hand. This was all with about seventeen people watching me from the rocks just above the lake. It was a little annoying and a little fun at the same time. My buddy had his flyrod and was working a hopper pattern. He missed a few strikes, and then changed to a fly i have never seen before, some kind of thing with green leg lookin appendages. He managed one fish on that. We worked the shoreline of Blanche for a while and I picked up four more small brookies while my buddy only got the one on Blanche.
We made the short hike down to the next lake (Im not sure if its Lilian or Florence) and started fishing there. I quickly picked up 1 more. There were fish rising all over the lake and it seemed like I should be catching more than I was, so I switched spinners several times trying to find what they wanted. This didnt seem to help much, and the catching slowed down a bit for me. My buddy hadnt gotten anything on this lake so he changed his fly. I had told him he needed to use a dry fly and so he did just that. He quickly landed several fish and it was fun to just sit and watch the topwater action. I had decided to do the fly and bubble and I managed two more that way. It was funny though because I got at least 6 strikes on my bubble. 
We made our way down to the lower lake and I stopped in the small inlet stream to see what I could see. There were several brookies in there, but they spooked very quickly. I dropped down on my belly and scooted over to a small pool in the stream and threw my fly out with my hand. I instantly got a hit from a tiny brookie and pulled him up. It was tiny, but a fun catch.
We didnt have much time left as we had a kind of late start. We fished the last lake for around 40 minutes. My buddy caught two more and I got skunked on that lake. The hike down was worse than the hike up to me as I have bad knees and it was very rough on them. Also the rain that had held back all day despite the clouds finally came and made the rocks on the trail very slippery and treacherous. But we made it down just as the last light of day disappeared. The fish were all small,the biggest about 12 inches, but they were feisty and fun to catch. It was a fun trip.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Do yourself a favor and get a fly rod! Mosquitos and nymphs work wonders up there. Way more effective than spinners or lures up there.


----------

